# Hoegaarden Original White Ale



## datfrog (6/12/04)

anyone seen any ag recipes for a Hoegaarden Original White Ale ?


----------



## MCWB (6/12/04)

Most recipes seem to go the way of:

50:50 pils malt: unmalted wheat to OG ~1.048
Bittering with Styrian Goldings/Saaz under 20 IBU.
1/2-1 oz crushed coriander seeds and dried bitter orange peel
Wit yeast

I have one of these in primary at the moment using WLP400, tastes good! :chug:


----------



## Weizguy (6/12/04)

As a matter of fact, I have one from a Euro-clone book.
I'll go the 25 litre recipe. Scale at your own peril.

Pale (Euro) malt - 2800 g
Unmalted Wheat - 2520 g
flaked oats - 280g

Hops:
Golding - 26g (60 min)
Saaz - 17g (60 min)

Saaz - 15 g (15 min)
Ground Coriander seed - 3 g (15 min)
Dried Curacao orange peel - 3 g (15 min)

Single infusion mash - top fermenting yeast (currently Whitelabs Wit II)
Mash Temp - 68 C - 90 min
Boil total time - 90 min
Racking Graviity - 1011
Bitterness 18 IBU (may require calculations for your hop)
Colour 8 EBC (if it matters)

I prefer to put whole coriander seed in a ziplock style baggie & beat it soundly with a meat mallet to crush the seed. You won't believe how fragrant they are, and this fragrance will go into the bier.
I also use a potato peeler to skin a valencia. If U want more bitterness from the orange, add pith (not recommended - too astringent for my taste).
Raw wheat; flaked wheat:same thing. Oat flakes R good 2.
Ferment at the low end of your yeast temp range (16-18 for my yeast) to keep phenolics low. Lager for min 2 wks in fridge after carbonation.

Enter it in a comp and $hit yourself when you get a prize and requests from the judges for more of your beer. Drink it with your mates. Show 'em the trophy, and get 'em all to start brewing. Start a brew club and conquer the world!


----------

